
In Xinjiang, China, VPNs are classified as “2nd-degree terrorist software” - herendin2
https://reddit.com/r/China/comments/58ilsa/in_xinjiang_vpns_are_classified_as_2nddegree
======
herendin2
The md5 hash in the document matches an Android .apk, fqrouter2.11.5

